# DumbLatsky owned to the point of humiliation



## cube789 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sponsor-forums/152326-sponsor-reps-2.html

I know, nobody cares

But this is his opportunity to post the half wit, hateful comments he is oh so itching to do

(basically humiliate himself further, which makes for amusing reading)




Cue dumb dumb ... in 5 .. 4 .. 3 .. 2 ......


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like you melted rather quickly, and kept pressing the issue with post after post, paragraph after paragraph.


----------



## cube789 (Jan 22, 2012)

I honestly dont care

he indicates he's holding back for some reason and that he would like to speak his mind in AG.

So this is his oppurtunity.

notasinglefuckwasgiven.gif


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

I bet i can get this bitch to melt in a few more posts!!
Ill rep everyone that negs my little admirer here  she hates it. Her vagina is oozing ownage!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> I honestly dont care
> 
> he indicates he's holding back for some reason and that he would like to speak his mind in AG.
> 
> ...



Hey you fucken idiot  ^^ is this your attempt to post a gif bwahahhaa your retard is hanging out tuck it away


----------



## cube789 (Jan 22, 2012)

lol 

How pathetic

lol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 22, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> lol
> 
> How pathetic
> 
> lol



Go away.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh snap!! You are owning me!
Dont let this distract you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video









oh dear....huge and ripped...he owns all


----------



## cube789 (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Hey you fucken idiot ^^ is this your attempt to post a gif bwahahhaa your retard is hanging out tuck it away


 

lol you couldnt make this stuff up

notsureifserious.jpeg


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video









why does this look hard


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please post more pics of that truck stop whore wife of yours! Shes in great shape bwahhahahaaa!!!


----------



## cube789 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL how embarassing !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video









not even cheating a little bwhahahahahahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha i still look better than you butterbean!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Please post more pics of that truck stop whore wife of yours! Shes in great shape bwahhahahaaa!!!


 oh do you mean your rep buddies girl...ill let him know twig


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

This is awesome im conducting a duel meltdown!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Haha i still look better than you butterbean!


 look like you dont fuking workout...where did you steal that avi scumbag


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

No tht sloppy pig that jabbed a needle in her mud puddle ass


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

fail...i can quote you saying many times she was hot


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Hahaha its called progress, something you visibly cant achieve. Your fucken gross you look like a white walrus with fucken sticknon tats bwahhahh!!


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

i prefer the one's with candy cane's pertruding from her anus..


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

I never onc said that fucken troll was hot. I puked the firat pic and just scrolled passed it everytime. Trust me your wife is disgusring dude.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video












why dont you just stand up and do shrugs weak fuck


----------



## cube789 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL

At one point I thougt he was gonna start doing jumping jacks

LOL @ him not realising the camera couldnt see him do the other arm

I feel embarrased for him lol

Ok, Im stopping now, this is far too easy and just not fair game


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> i prefer the one's with candy cane's pertruding from her anus..



That was really classy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> I never onc said that fucken troll was hot. I puked the firat pic and just scrolled passed it everytime. Trust me your wife is disgusring dude.


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2591412-post15.html


dear god at your lack of credibility


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Kos the strongest man on the internet hahahahaaa no one likes you tubs


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

I must have been on xanax or oxys cause ive seen nicwr bodies driving by the soup kitchen fat man


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Dlat, I love you, brew(no homo) but you attacking KOS wife in retaliation to him posting your videos makes me think you're melting faster.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh well you melt all the time. I honestly think she putrid and so is he. Plus i dont mind a good meltdown love you ben


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Kos the strongest man on the internet hahahahaaa no one likes you tubs


 so?mor5e fail stickman


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2012)

that Lateral raise video was fucking ridiculous


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so?mor5e fail stickman


You and raggety ann back on the lysol? Youve gone full retard!!
The video was fucking around, its from a year ago lol!!
Must have an awesome life looking up shit on me. 
A true sign im stomping around inaide your fat multiple rolled head!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Hahaha its called progress, something you visibly cant achieve. Your fucken gross you look like a white walrus with fucken sticknon tats bwahhahh!!


 PROGRESS? MOTHERFUCER THESE VIDS ARE 7 MONTHS OLD....YOU ARE A NOOB WHO SOMEHOW GOT L0ADS OF FREE DRUGS TO DO WHAT?? POST A FAKE BACK AVI....YOU ARE A FUKING GNAT TO ME...I AINT A POSER LIKE YOU...IVE BEEN A BIG MAN SINCE I WAS A BABY


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2591412-post15.html
> 
> 
> dear god at your lack of credibility


 LINK TO HIM COMPLIMENTING WIFE...I CAN FIND MORE....LOL NO ONE CAN BELEIVE A FUKING WORD YOU SAY ...NOOB MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

d-latsky said:


> you and raggety ann back on the lysol? Youve gone full retard!!
> The video was fucking around, its from a year ago lol!!
> Must have an awesome life looking up shit on me.
> A true sign im stomping around inaide your fat multiple rolled head!!!


 someone told me about your joke vids i didnt hunt for them son


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> PROGRESS? MOTHERFUCER THESE VIDS ARE 7 MONTHS OLD....YOU ARE A NOOB WHO SOMEHOW GOT L0ADS OF FREE DRUGS TO DO WHAT?? POST A FAKE BACK AVI....YOU ARE A FUKING GNAT TO ME...I AINT A POSER LIKE YOU...IVE BEEN A BIG MAN SINCE I WAS A BABY


----------



## cube789 (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> You and raggety ann back on the lysol? Youve gone full retard!!
> The video was fucking around, its from a year ago lol!!
> Must have an awesome life looking up shit on me.
> A true sign im stomping around inaide your fat multiple rolled head!!!


 
lol you melting bro ?







lol no more please


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


>


 so he went from skinny fat to what? You contribute this to what....if you dont have a contribution or a goddamn pic then shut the fuck up.....dlat is proof you can be anything you want on the net


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video












DONT HURT YOURSELF NOW TWIG

DERPY DERP...NOOB


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2598014-post292.html


LINK TO DSTICK GETTING A BONER OVER MY GIRL...BUT HE TALKING SHIT NOW...LIES AND MORE LIES..STICK...WHATS UP? WHY YOU CANT BE TRUSTED MAN? WHY YOU LIE ON THE NET MAN?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

if you guys don't stop fighting it's going to be hard to debunk these roid rage myths.


----------



## Hench (Jan 22, 2012)

KOS your level of delusion has reached new heights???.are you looking at the same screen as the rest of us?!? Dlat looks 10x better than you in those vids and he???s made pretty decent progress since then. 


You weighed what, 270lbs when you first joined here? Now you weight 268???.solid work dude. Also, did you not take some free gear from EK? If that doesn???t make you a scammer then at the very least you???re a lazy cunt.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i usually put four big plates on both sides and do three sets of twenty, how much is that?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

hench said:


> kos your level of delusion has reached new heights….are you looking at the same screen as the rest of us?!? Dlat looks 10x better than you in those vids and he’s made pretty decent progress since then.
> 
> 
> You weighed what, 270lbs when you first joined here? Now you weight 268….solid work dude. Also, did you not take some free gear from ek? If that doesn’t make you a scammer then at the very least you’re a lazy cunt.


who said i look better? Where do you see that in the post? You motherfucers try to turn every thread into the same shit...i am fat...you guys win....reppeat repeat....the dude is all drugs...he is gonna quit getting free shit and shrink right up....he has no experience and no base build...look at his form...thats the point....i bet he didnt even lift until last year...i bet he pmed you asking you to gang up on me...what a bitch....on the internet no less.....and the wife links prove he is a meltdown liar


WHY DO YOU THINK THERE ARE NO PICS OF THIS FUKING DUDE


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

KOS why are u so mean to everyone?? dang.. always yelling and hollering around..lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> i usually put four big plates on both sides and do three sets of twenty, how much is that?


 ALOT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

yerg said:


> KOS why are u so mean to everyone?? dang.. always yelling and hollering around..lol


 I POSTED HIS VIDS...HE STARTED IN ON MY WIFE CUZ HE IS A BITCH


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ALOT


YOU gonna be my new bitch in about four more weeks so pucker up pilgram..


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> i usually put four big plates on both sides and do three sets of twenty, how much is that?


 and you Rednack... hush up...hee hee


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> YOU gonna be my new bitch in about four more weeks so pucker up pilgram..


 I WILL DEF GIVE YOU PROPS IF YOU DESERVE THEM...I WISH YOU THE BEST


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I WILL DEF GIVE YOU PROPS IF YOU DESERVE THEM...I WISH YOU THE BEST


it's gonna be hard to find someone here you can compare yourself too with the work ethic and commitment you have here on IM trying to better yourself daily...the rest of us here are just lazy deadbeat, mofos..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

???????????????


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Slam Dunk..


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

^^rednack = dickhead
continue...


----------



## Hench (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who said i look better? Where do you see that in the post? You motherfucers try to turn every thread into the same shit...i am fat...you guys win....reppeat repeat....the dude is all drugs...he is gonna quit getting free shit and shrink right up....he has no experience and no base build...look at his form...thats the point....i bet he didnt even lift until last year...i bet he pmed you asking you to gang up on me...what a bitch....on the internet no less.....and the wife links prove he is a meltdown liar
> 
> 
> WHY DO YOU THINK THERE ARE NO PICS OF THIS FUKING DUDE



haha, no one PM'd me sweetie, I know it may be hard to believe but you're just not that nice of a person. 

Youre a fat man with an attitude problem posting on a bodybuilding/aesthetics board, toughen up buttercup....or learn some humility.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow kos is probably cutting his jello filled wrist right now lol!! 
Melt much cream puff?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

d-latsky said:


> wow kos is probably cutting his jello filled wrist right now lol!!
> Melt much cream puff?


 no i am very pleased with how i have destroyed you in this thread


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

will someone please let kos know posting in all caps on the internet is a sign of weakness..


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Bro you have only destroyed your hyper tension. I know you are obese and getting you all fired up is bad for your already heavily stressed heart. Please get your homely prude wife to give you a sponge bath and have another jug of chocolaye milk, you will be fine k


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

I have exposed you as

weak
skinny
fat
noob
liar
twofaced

 HOMELY WIFE...YEAH ILL JUST QUOTE YOU DROOLING OVER HER AGAIN
you have called me fat for the 50,000 time and melted a bunch...yeah...i win


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

If that is the most important thing for you right now lol!! loser


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Not imortant at all poser


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 22, 2012)

and another E fight from KOS, this is getting really fucking annoying bro. whats wrong with you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

I see you didnt watch the vids or see the dude insulting my wife....yeah its all my fault.... Was just supposed to chill when he called my wife names


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol fat boy you jumped in are you fucken delusional. Your wife is a gloryholing whore my buddies all told me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol fat boy you jumped in are you fucken delusional. Your wife is a gloryholing whore my buddies all told me.


 GOOD ONE MELTSKY...TOTALLY GOT ME....YOUR CANADIAN BUDDIES TRAVELED TO VA AND DIUD STUFF WITH MY WIFE...HILARIOUS...YOU ARE WITTY


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Your made up bs is way better than all the truth i have posted bout ya


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

you're the one kos who portrayed your wife as a lot lizard whore at the local truck stop here...you and you alone..you should've thought about the percussions beforehand...but not only are your a fat lazy bastard, you're a retarded mutherfucker aswell...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

rednack said:


> you're the one kos who portrayed your wife as a lot lizard whore at the local truck stop here...you and you alone..you should've thought about the percussions beforehand...but not only are your a fat lazy bastard, you're a retarded mutherfucker aswell...


 yeah..i opened the door i rekon...fact is in one thread he is beating off over her...in this one he is running his mouth and melting all over his keyboard....more proof cant beleive shit twigman says


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 22, 2012)

i think you trough the fist punch bro, what did you expect, every body will bring up your wife in an e fight with you,  just saying probably shoulda of never posted her pics on here. that was dumb


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> i think you trough the fist punch bro, what did you expect, every body will bring up your wife in an e fight with you, just saying probably shoulda of never posted her pics on here. That was dumb


 i am not actually offended by anything latsky says....is melting is awesoem though


----------



## fullrutt (Jan 22, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> i think you trough the fist punch bro, what did you expect, every body will bring up your wife in an e fight with you,  just saying probably shoulda of never posted her pics on here. that was dumb



Clapping very good answer!!!!


----------



## Imosted (Jan 22, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sponsor-forums/152326-sponsor-reps-2.html
> 
> I know, nobody cares
> 
> ...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2245037-post1.html


more self ownage...he was so embarrasseed by his own face he had curt james edit the post and pics....


----------



## custom (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> PROGRESS? MOTHERFUCER THESE VIDS ARE 7 MONTHS OLD....YOU ARE A NOOB WHO SOMEHOW GOT L0ADS OF FREE DRUGS TO DO WHAT?? POST A FAKE BACK AVI....YOU ARE A FUKING GNAT TO ME...I AINT A POSER LIKE YOU...IVE BEEN A BIG MAN SINCE I WAS A BABY


Dude you should stop talking shit. Anyone who post vids of their wife including her face is an all time scumbag. And wasn't that her sticking chocolate up her twat (a good duching will stop the magget infestation she might get) and wasn't that your 3" cock she was sucking. At least DLat is putting in some work to get free gear and you, well I think you'd put that road whore you call a wife on the street for some free gear. Now shut the fuck up and go down stairs and workout on your bowflex for 10 mins.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

custom said:


> Dude you should stop talking shit. Anyone who post vids of their wife including her face is an all time scumbag. And wasn't that her sticking chocolate up her twat (a good duching will stop the magget infestation she might get) and wasn't that your 3" cock she was sucking. At least DLat is putting in some work to get free gear and you, well I think you'd put that road whore you call a wife on the street for some free gear. Now shut the fuck up and go down stairs and workout on your bowflex for 10 mins.


 

my wife is a nurse...pulls 28 bucks an hour...lol at off the street...been tohether 7 years


i had like half my ding dong in vid....thanx for checking me out though fag



lol at youu guys not even caring this guy lies to you eople everyday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2650986-post52.html


link to dlat getting outed by fellow rep...i can expose this twig bitch all day


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol that retard got fired and now hes melting! $28 an hr she charges me half


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol that retard got fired and now hes melting! $28 an hr she charges me half


 she is not into skinny guys...sorry....canadian too...gross....and dear god you are fuking goofy looking as hell inb the face.....so goofy lookin in fact you had curt james erase your face....bwhahahahahahaaha


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2650986-post52.html
> 
> 
> link to dlat getting outed by fellow rep...i can expose this twig bitch all day



Amino man is a horrible rep and a fucking douche.


Now I swear to fucking allah that i'm getting tired of the teenager style bitching that starts everyday. I'm getting close to blowing shit up. Why don't you all stop your pussy ass bitching and go lift some fucking weights. Kos go fuck your wife to release some tension, has she been holding out on you? Is that why you're so frustrated? I get it, you don't like me or anybody here but stop starting shit flinging contests, let it fucking go. Smoke a joint and be happy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Amino man is a horrible rep and a fucking douche.
> 
> 
> Now I swear to fucking allah that i'm getting tired of the teenager style bitching that starts everyday. I'm getting close to blowing shit up. Why don't you all stop your pussy ass bitching and go lift some fucking weights. Kos go fuck your wife to release some tension, has she been holding out on you? Is that why you're so frustrated? I get it, you don't like me or anybody here but stop starting shit flinging contests, let it fucking go. Smoke a joint and be happy


 she has been on that 141 stuff lately...been raping the shit out of me...the other day i was so sick i could hardly move...still raped me...good times


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

custom said:


> Dude you should stop talking shit. Anyone who post vids of their wife including her face is an all time scumbag. And wasn't that her sticking chocolate up her twat (a good duching will stop the magget infestation she might get) and wasn't that your 3" cock she was sucking. At least DLat is putting in some work to get free gear and you, well I think you'd put that road whore you call a wife on the street for some free gear. Now shut the fuck up and go down stairs and workout on your bowflex for 10 mins.



get the fuck out of here. go back to repping for WP, you fucking xanax junkie.

this is all custom hears from that chink at night
"is its in your butt yet?"
"custom, your shit pipe is so tight. big true!"
"take my fda approved cumshot!"

and sadly, I have lost respect for dlat =(
never had any for rednack, so nothing new there.

Grow ass men(I think) on here, attacking a woman. Bunch of bitches.


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

damn i just read these, but benji who is the woman?... must have missed that...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

In person they wouldnt...makes them worse than cowards


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

yerg said:


> damn i just read these, but benji who is the woman?... must have missed that...



KOS' wife. Dont know how a guy can verbally attack a woman, who has done nothing to him.

fuck, I thought I acted classless sometimes...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

DLATSKY IS THE MAN...I NOTICED ON HIS REPS HE HAS ERECRUITED PEOPLE TO BACK HIM UP...BET YOU A JELLY FISH IN PERSON SON....BET THEM EYES GET WET THE FIRST SIGHN OF TROUBLE



HERE IS HOW FAST HE MELTS WHEN YOU MENTION HE REPPED FOR MULTIPLE SPONSORS...THIS IS YOU GUYS HERO?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/152331-kos-bwahahhahaa.html


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

HE MELTED OUTSIDE AG...YA KNOW LIKE NORMAL...HERE IS HIS REACTION TO HIS INFRACTION....AND YET HE RECFRUITS MODS LIKE CURT TO HELPP HIM HIDE HIS FACE....FORUM PANSY....FORUM TWIG

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/152458-im-cry-baby-bitch.html


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

all caps posting is for pussies period..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Just shows im too lazy to push buttons


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

too bad you're too lazy to pull the trigger too...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> KOS' wife. Dont know how a guy can verbally attack a woman, who has done nothing to him.
> 
> fuck, I thought I acted classless sometimes...


 
I agree with you, but in all fairness, he posted pics of his wife. Nobody made him do that. If you're gonna post pictures, in my opinion, you're inviting people to be critical. On that note...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

It is illigal for me to own a gun


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I agree with you, but in all fairness, he posted pics of his wife. Nobody made him do that. If you're gonna post pictures, in my opinion, you're inviting people to be critical. On that note...



I understand what youre saying, but she never attack them(obviously)
also, yes the pics were on the web, but it was her and him in private.

FUNNY THING, I DONT SEE DLAT CALLING HIS BOY JUICES GIRL A WHORE, WHEN SHE DID THE SAME SHIT. NOT HATING ON HER, BUT THATS HOW IT WENT DOWN

Anything goes is a fucking joke. I can get infracted for calling Curt a bitch or saying Orbits prices dont compare, but people can slander someones wife, and its ok. We have some real jokes for Mods.


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> DLATSKY IS THE MAN...I NOTICED ON HIS REPS HE HAS ERECRUITED PEOPLE TO BACK HIM UP...BET YOU A JELLY FISH IN PERSON SON....BET THEM EYES GET WET THE FIRST SIGHN OF TROUBLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fight or flight... i have a problem with fight...no matter what even when odds are stacked... i break bones(my own as well) and ight like im fighting for my life and im a big dude, but ill be ther first to admit size is helpfull but its not the only thing...Ive seen some tough dudes... why did i just post this shit?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

yerg said:


> fight or flight... I have a problem with fight...no matter what even when odds are stacked... I break bones(my own as well) and ight like im fighting for my life and im a big dude, but ill be ther first to admit size is helpfull but its not the only thing...ive seen some tough dudes... Why did i just post this shit?


post what ya want mang...i sure do

MY ADOPTED DAD IS THE TOUGHEST MINDED DUDE IVE EVER MET....HE IS SKINNY....NO GIFTS....BUT HE IS COMING...YOU BETTER BE READY TO KILL THAT MOTHERFUCKER CAUSE HE WILL NOT STOP


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

KOS if you stir up a nest of hornets they will take a bit to settle back down. here's to hoping it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

I dont hate on any women here. I love them all.

Especially my sweet, sweet little wing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

I am not the op


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I dont hate on any women here. I love them all.
> 
> Especially my sweet, sweet little wing.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I dont hate on any women here. I love them all.
> 
> *Especially my sweet, sweet little wing*.


 

I've been hitting on her for weeks...about to close the deal.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> i understand what youre saying, but she never attack them(obviously)
> also, yes the pics were on the web, but it was her and him in private.
> 
> funny thing, i dont see dlat calling his boy juices girl a whore, when she did the same shit. Not hating on her, but thats how it went down
> ...


hush you little faggot..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I've been hitting on her for weeks...about to close the deal.


 i could give you some tips to woo her...ive noticed she likes lyrics and poetry


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> It is illigal for me to own a gun



Not me.  I'm buying more in the next couple months.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I understand what youre saying, but she never attack them(obviously)
> also, yes the pics were on the web, but it was her and him in private.
> 
> FUNNY THING, I DONT SEE DLAT CALLING HIS BOY JUICES GIRL A WHORE, WHEN SHE DID THE SAME SHIT. NOT HATING ON HER, BUT THATS HOW IT WENT DOWN
> ...




That's why i said make me a mod. Im not hot tempered, if you step outta line I'd let you know by pm first before giving an infraction. 




ahhh, fuck you all


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

And now, Ladies and Gentleman, I present to you what happens when you take too much of WP's Xanax:




			
				custom said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -24509 reputation points from custom.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i could give you some tips to woo her...ive noticed she likes lyrics and poetry


 

I'll be waiting on my PM


----------



## custom (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> And now, Ladies and Gentleman, I present to you what happens when you take too much of WP's Xanax:


 Why dont you call yourself sissybenj????


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Not me.  I'm buying more in the next couple months.



I'm looking to pick up an AR-15 real soon.   What are you looking at?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

but how will i be repaid?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> And now, Ladies and Gentleman, I present to you what happens when you take too much of WP's Xanax:



LOL

What the fuck does Xanax do?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> It is illigal for me to own a gun



Is it " illigal" for you to spell shit right?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but how will i be repaid?


 

PM you the details of my first date with LW...


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm looking to pick up an AR-15 real soon.   What are you looking at?



Remington 870 combo and a Marlin X7.  

Though about an AR but decided to go with a bolt action instead for the amount of shooting it will actually see.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Is it " illigal" for you to spell shit right?


 i goos


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i goos



Well played sir.. Well played


----------



## custom (Jan 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> LOL
> 
> What the fuck does Xanax do?


He doesnt know bro or he wouldnt of posted what he did. It relaxes you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

are you a pill head?


----------



## custom (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> are you a pill head?


Not even close


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Remington 870 combo and a Marlin X7.
> 
> Though about an AR but decided to go with a bolt action instead for the amount of shooting it will actually see.



My favorite hunting gun is a bolt action 30-06.   Accurate as all hell..


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> My favorite hunting gun is a bolt action 30-06.   Accurate as all hell..


only at a short distance..


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Customs is such as junkie, he told me he's sucking my dads dick lol.
I didn't know they allowed you to surf IM from prison...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Customs is such as junkie, he told me he's sucking my dads dick lol.
> I didn't know they allowed you to surf IM from prison...


 yeah...i thought that was "odd"


sucking your dads weeny and all


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i could eat venison someone else shot every day but if i have to kill food myself...


----------



## custom (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Customs is such as junkie, he told me he's sucking my dads dick lol.
> I didn't know they allowed you to surf IM from prison...


The only way I can surf is by giving the warden head hence your dad...lol


----------



## custom (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...i thought that was "odd"
> 
> 
> sucking your dads weeny and all


Bro you sure that not a guy in your avi....what happen some one hit her with an ugly stick? I hope her front side is alot better than her backside


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol bigben trying tonpreach ethics bwahhaha!! Ben you are awesome, remember what prince said hes right.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Kos notice how the only person backing you up is ben who was your friend from
Md? Your garbage bro pure shit. Now put caps lock on and melt some more, im searching my couch cushions for bj money from your trashy crackhead wife. Who posts the mother of there child doing that shit on the net? Fucken pathetic bro you must really care abouy her bwahhaha!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

who here has NEVER done anything they regret? jeeze.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jan 22, 2012)

oh my... god...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

K im going to let this meltdown continue in my stead. Ive created this beautiful meltdown for all to enjoy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i flashed my boobs at the rolling stones and was in 3 wet t shirt contests. not the same decisions i'd make now. well maybe. but that's life. wrong turns are made by most and it doesn't mean everyone should punch us in the head the rest of our lives for it. not everyone has equally level playing ground to learn life's lessons at a young age either. some kids have to just focus on surviving. it's about today not yesterday.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

weird but i don't see anyone melting. is lsd the new bb drug?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

custom said:


> Bro you sure that not a guy in your avi....what happen some one hit her with an ugly stick? I hope her front side is alot better than her backside


 you trying too hard son


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Kos notice how the only person backing you up is ben who was your friend from
> Md? Your garbage bro pure shit. Now put caps lock on and melt some more, im searching my couch cushions for bj money from your trashy crackhead wife. Who posts the mother of there child doing that shit on the net? Fucken pathetic bro you must really care abouy her bwahhaha!!


 

hah...crackhead wife? she dont even drink


...you some kind of man...talking shit safely in canada...your scrawny weak poser ass would not utter one of those words about her in her presence...much less mine....what kind of man talks like that...safe behind a computer....i said you a poser...skinny ...weak...ugly...you attacking my family....wow...they see what kind of man you are...my work here is done....anyone with character is appalled im sure...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

so i didnt provide proof of your weakness?...your noob like build?....you been lifting less than 2 years?...i provided proof...you just shooting in the dark...making shit up

so i made it up you repped for a bunch of sponsors...thats not real? you melt over the truth....all you are saying is fantasy...why would that hurt my feelings...sad poser is sad

i also proved you ran to curt james cause you were ashamed of your goofy face...it says edited by curt james right under the op...jan 19


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

why you ashamed of yo face mang? oh...i get it.... neh mind boy


i got a thread full of you being owned


only thing you got is you saying you owned me...no proof....thread proves your word aint worth shit

rock on with yo bad self stick man


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol bigben trying tonpreach ethics bwahhaha!! Ben you are awesome, remember what prince said hes right.



Yes, because me calling out a known scammer is the same as what you say about his wife...

We are in no way in the same league on this.

Your trashing someone's wife. Someone who never wronged you, or anyone on this site.

I trashed a guy who has scammed hundreds. Big difference.

Also, what was it that Prince said that applies to this situation?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

i provided pics of latsky looking like shit
proved hes a noob trainer
vids of his pathetic lifts
struggling with 60 pounds
showed where he contradicted himself about my wife...in links even
i can even proof he pmed people about ganging up on me in this thread...lol e gang
i can prove he got curt james to hide his face cause hes ashamed

links to threads where he made a fool of himself


his only response is " derpy yous fat....derp derp your hot nurse wife smokes crack...derpy...me owns yiou and stuff...ben is poop"


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i provided pics of latsky looking like shit
> proved hes a noob trainer
> vids of his pathetic lifts
> struggling with 60 pounds
> ...



 I like poopy jokes.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i* flashed my boobs* at the rolling stones and was in *3 wet t shirt contests*. not the same decisions i'd make now. well maybe. but that's life. wrong turns are made by most and it doesn't mean everyone should punch us in the head the rest of our lives for it. not everyone has equally level playing ground to learn life's lessons at a young age either. some kids have to just focus on surviving. it's about today not yesterday.


 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I like poopy jokes.


 

I think poopy pics are


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I think poopy pics are



Where'd you find that pic of Madmann's mother?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



they didn't have cameras back then. i think tripping buffalo started to chisel it onto a rock but then the peyote kicked in and he invented psychedelia instead...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> they didn't have cameras back then. i think tripping buffalo started to chisel it onto a rock but then the peyote kicked in and he invented psychedelia instead...


 
Don't worry about it. I've got pics stored in the mental memory.


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i provided pics of latsky looking like shit
> proved hes a noob trainer
> *vids of his pathetic lifts*
> struggling with 60 pounds
> ...


 
I gotta say that fucker shoulder pressed 315 x5 thats pretty strong, im impressed... Im in no  e gang  i like you both cant we all just get along?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I gotta say that fucker shoulder pressed 315 x5 thats pretty strong, im impressed... Im in no e gang  i like you both cant we all just get along?


 he was leaned back into an incline press doing half reps...give me a fuking break...he struggled on 60 pound db press


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why you ashamed of yo face mang? oh...i get it.... neh mind boy
> 
> 
> i got a thread full of you being owned
> ...



This guy looks so much better than KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

im waiting azza


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im waiting azza



No abs for you ever, you fuckin fat fuck…..

Ok do this…………..do the Vacuum pose that Frank Zane use to do………LOL


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 22, 2012)

Latsky's cool


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Latsky's cool



Yeah, cooler than KOS and a whole lot skinnier??????.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

who the fuck wants to be skinny...girls are small skinny and cute...men are the opposite


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

View attachment 39574


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

lol we should all 3 have to try the vacuum pose at end of contest.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> look like you dont fuking workout...where did you steal that avi scumbag



and you do shut your fat mouth and your fat ass


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im waiting azza



look at you^^^^ you serious


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

where be your pics?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

me before I started the cycle I'm on now 5'10 210 12-13ish bf I will post better pic soon because I'm more bigger and leaner then this


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

you fat fuck  tired hearing your punk bitch ass cry all the fucking time.And your wife is no trophy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> me before I started the cycle I'm on now 5'10 210 12-13ish bf I will post better pic soon because I'm more bigger and leaner then this


 not in bad shape at all...thanx for blacin out your ding dong...just point out i know im not in great shape but im in ok shape considering i outweigh you by 60 pounds
just food for thought

keep  it up man


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you fat fuck  tired hearing your punk bitch ass cry all the fucking time.And your wife is no trophy.


 u are entitled to your opinion...as i am mine


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not in bad shape at all...thanx for blacin out your ding dong...just point out i know im not in great shape but im in ok shape considering i outweigh you by 60 pounds
> just food for thought
> 
> keep  it up man




fat don't turn to muscle


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

you win ....i am huge and sloppy...i suck...i am the smallest dude in the world

you are huge and superior in everyway


whatever it takes to not start yet another edrama grudge to last for years


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you win ....i am huge and sloppy...i suck...i am the smallest dude in the world


----------



## Imosted (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who the fuck wants to be skinny...girls are small skinny and cute...men are the opposite



Yeah more muscular, not FAT, i cant believe this guy thinks he has an ok body, bro wake up you are FAT, YOU DON'T NEED AAS, YOU NEED FUCKING CARDIO. YOU ARE IN A FUCKING BB FORUM.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

remember ...at 12% body fat you would have some kind of abs though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Yeah more muscular, not FAT, i cant believe this guy thinks he has an ok body, bro wake up you are FAT, YOU DON'T NEED AAS, YOU NEED FUCKING CARDIO. YOU ARE IN A FUCKING BB FORUM.


 i have never once said i was in good shae on this forum...but hey even though i have never seen a pic of you...you are superior...you win man....you are stronger...bigger ...badder tougher....whatever man

your pit bulls are awesome and very rare...i have never seen one


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> remember ...at 12% body fat you would have some kind of abs though



I'm kind pushing gut out so the end result pics look great


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

juice over 15% bf is a waste and will just fuck you up and make you fatter when you stop....especially if your not dieting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah everyone is an expert....you all are genius bbers....i bow down to the superiority of all on the board


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah everyone is an expert....you all are genius bbers....i bow down to the superiority of all on the board






just saying whats true I'm still a not big and have lots improving  to do..Always listening and learning.You should try it for once.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

ive dropped 60 pounds... ive been working out off and on since i was 10 years old...im 27...thats 17 years.....i know exactly what to do...i hate cardio...childhood is over no more ball games.....too far to drive to mma and boxing class....need to quit being a bitch and do the cardio....i dont need advice from noobs not saying that you in partiqular are one


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive dropped 60 pounds... ive been working out off and on since i was 10 years old...im 27...thats 17 years.....i know exactly what to do...i hate cardio...childhood is over no more ball games.....too far to drive to mma and boxing class....need to quit being a bitch and do the cardio....i dont need advice from noobs not saying that you in partiqular are one



I'm done here good luck


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 22, 2012)

great thread
anybody died yet?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> great thread
> anybody died yet?


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2012)

*My god is bigger than your god*..................


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol at killerofstretchpants critiqueing my shoulder press vid now too. Bitch i way 30 lbs less than you. You are 268 at a generous 25% bf do the math. You are a small guy in a fat suit. Watch any pro shoulder press and they take the same position also the smith machine angles back, which your chris farley looking ass would know if you ever went to the gym. So until i see you in even remotely decent shape i wouldnt take a bit of advice from you. Face it i dominate and own you in everyway. So please save yourself the stress and stfu.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome half reps on the smith


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome potraying yourself as a big man! You would be 201 if you understood diet and excercise. Too bad your so hateful and feeble minded, you could get alot of help here. I was 201 a year and a half ago, then i began eatting to grow and training like a bb not just a gym rat. Ive added 40lbs. As you can see and have said its not fat as im"skinny" so get your cheetoh filled unemployed ass off the computer and do domething to help yourself.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

post pics of this miracle transformation...ive yet to see decent pics from you...the last were completely in the dark...you are a known liar....making claims with no proof attached...son i havent been 210 since i was 14...and i was bigger and stronger than you then too boy


i am hateful? in the holiday pic thread you had all your e buddies gang up on me...you talk shit every chance you get.


started an ag thread cause i mentioned you had repped for a few companies...pure truth...nothing more..said nothing malicious

..you call me fat....50,000 fuking times like its news...now you whining cause you getting called out for being skinny fat..im fat...im fat...im fat...i get it...but you were not just fat...you were skinny fat...and weak...we all got shit to deal with but you kept on an on...and now you on blast...you have attacked my wife!...my son!!!!my 5 year old little boy! in person i would bash your fuking brains out...just be lucky all i have done is expose you as noob trash


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes because you are fat! My god you are stupid!! Noone cares if you are 260 if you are a fat stupid piece of shit!! This is a bb forum not a fucken self help forum. You are out of shape i have nothing to prove to someone inferior. Jump on stage againt me in oct and the lighting will be perfect! Get it through your head your word is shit, you are dumb, you are fat and ignorant. Im done with you. You are too handicapped to fight with. Goid luck in life at your body composition any day could be your last.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah my word is shit though you have been proven a liar multiple times this thread in links....step on a stage with you? prove you have been on a stage...where are these loch ness like pics? the only recent pics of you are in terrible lighting so you can hide


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Yes because you are fat! My god you are stupid!! Noone cares if you are 260 if you are a fat stupid piece of shit!! This is a bb forum not a fucken self help forum. You are out of shape i have nothing to prove to someone inferior. Jump on stage againt me in oct and the lighting will be perfect! Get it through your head your word is shit, you are dumb, you are fat and ignorant. Im done with you. You are too handicapped to fight with. Goid luck in life at your body composition any day could be your last.



Word??????...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol at killerofstretchpants critiqueing my shoulder press vid now too. Bitch i way 30 lbs less than you. You are 268 at a generous 25% bf do the math. You are a small guy in a fat suit. Watch any pro shoulder press and they take the same position also the smith machine angles back, which your chris farley looking ass would know if you ever went to the gym. So until i see you in even remotely decent shape i wouldnt take a bit of advice from you. Face it i dominate and own you in everyway. So please save yourself the stress and stfu.




 Chris Farley 


I don't know if looking like him is a bad thing. He's a funny fat man and kos you gotta admit you look a little like him.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> me before I started the cycle I'm on now 5'10 210 12-13ish bf I will post better pic soon because I'm more bigger and leaner then this



Hey, what the fuck do you think you are doing? This is anything goes, you do not black out your ding dong, you can black out the rest of your body but not your penis!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> juice over 15% bf is a waste and will just fuck you up and make you fatter when you stop....especially if your not dieting.


Pretty sure you're wrong about this. I know what you're trying to say though.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Hey, what the fuck do you think you are doing? This is anything goes, you do not black out your ding dong, you can black out the rest of your body but not your penis!!!



Would have been pretty funny if he blacked it out all the to the bottom of the pic...


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> My favorite hunting gun is a bolt action 30-06.   Accurate as all hell..



That's the caliber I'm looking at getting.  Pretty much a "do everything" round.


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Dlats I would not be posting videos looking the way you do. You're not strong and your fat too. That makes me feel goood about being in my offseason shape. What's your body fat 18%?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Chris Farley
> 
> 
> I don't know if looking like him is a bad thing. He's a funny fat man and kos you gotta admit you look a little like him.


 fat guys are always funny

farley.... candy

there are a ton of chubby little short guys now...though i dont fit that description
hangover
take me home tonight


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Would have been pretty funny if he blacked it out all the to the bottom of the pic...



a guy i know from Germany did that, well blacked out to past his knees, it was hilarious. thought of it when i saw the pic.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> That's why i said make me a mod. Im not hot tempered, if you step outta line I'd let you know by pm first before giving an infraction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You've let your intentions be well known in several posts now.  As far as I know (and the mod lounge) nobody is looking for another mod now.  Maybe someone else knows something I don't?


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey vibrant I support you in your hunt to become a mod. Ill see what strings I can pull. I hear the female chat needs a mod.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You've let your intentions be well known in several posts now.  As far as I know (and the mod lounge) nobody is looking for another mod now.  Maybe someone else knows something I don't?




I was mostly joking around. I admitted in the other thread that I was  slightly drunk and I heard the song I wanna be a baller and something  made me want POWER! I know that you guys dont need more mods and I dont  know if its true but I believe that prince chooses people that he  personally knows? 




boss said:


> Hey vibrant I support you in your hunt to become a mod. Ill see what strings I can pull. I hear the female chat needs a mod.



thanks but not a good idea to make me a mod of female chat. I'd porbably force the female members to post nudez as a requirement


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I was mostly joking around. I admitted in the other thread that I was  slightly drunk and I heard the song I wanna be a baller and something  made me want POWER! I know that you guys dont need more mods and I dont  know if its true but I believe that prince chooses people that he  personally knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I support you even more now.  

DLAT got fucking owned in this. You look like fucking shit man. You're also a week little bitch. You think you're owning kos when its him owning you. You're just too fucking stupid to get that. You're that guy giving all of us canadians a bad name. Do us a favor and shut the fuck up you skinny fat weakling.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol who are you? Your no canadian thats for sure, maybe an imigrant but real canadians arent that stupid. Post a pic if your gonna talk shit punk. Or get back to sucking kos double d titties bitch boy!
Judgeing by your melt ive owned you elsewhere.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

boss said:


> Hey vibrant I support you in your hunt to become a mod. Ill see what strings I can pull. I hear the female chat needs a mod.



Lol madmans little sister joined


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

i thin your record is broken....you keep singing the same tune....very funny to ask for pics of other when you only post in the dark

no cuts even in dim lighting...thats sad skinny fat


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Shitty lighting in yours too hahaha fuck jaba, get a job  lol!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

i make plastic....you got anything else...lets see

1.you are fat calling me fat
2.calling my wife names though you called her hot multiple times
3.you called me gear whore though you are more of one
4.you are a noob trainer talk about how others dont know stuff...no fuking way after seeing those vids have you trained more than a year


and i proved this all...you aint shit...shut the fuck up


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Ohhh the pure ownage latsky just put on me ooooh fuck you're waaay too clever. All hail the great latsky the best skinny fat weakling of all the forums.

Hey latsky I am curious why you are posting homosexual photos of yourself begging me to split your asshole open on my profile I guess ill let you down nicely. I am sorry but I do not wish to stick my baby maker up your bum. Its just a personal choice of mine not to act in homosexual intercourse.  Sorry skinny fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

d-latsky said:


>


 lather rinse repeat....you got no bullets


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 23, 2012)

Ice Cube looks good for being natural.


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey latsky looks like your boyfriend custom is trying to protect you eh. Fuck you're so big and strong and cool. You're just so amazing. I want to be like you one day


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

What is your point? When i was your age i was chasing girls not trolling on a bb site lol!! You must be a champ


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Bud I've fucked twice the girls you have. Looking like you do now ill assuming you were in terrible shape and might have chased girls but they ran faster in the opposite direction. Also just because they tuck it back doesn't meean they're a girl


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> What is your point? When i was your age i was chasing girls not trolling on a bb site lol!! You must be a champ


 LOOK AT HIS FACE!!!!BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Go look at him trying to make me have sex with him on my profile. Disgusting


----------



## boss (Jan 24, 2012)

Finally dicklimpsky shuts his big mouth.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

boss said:


> Finally dicklimpsky shuts his big mouth.


That... Or he went to sleep and then to work.


----------

